# VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

A few questions from a newbie trying to do his own system install/upgrade...
1. Is there any way to save the lifetime subscription I have for the factory installed Sirius module by getting an adapter that will connect it with a Kenwood DNX-8120? I have a feeling I might need to get a new Kenwood Sirius module and transfer my sub... 
2. Will the factory installed GPS antenna connect directly to the Kenwood?
3. Will the PAC harness (http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PAC_C2R_VW.html) take care of the audio going to the Dynaudio amp/speakers? Or do I need to do something with the preamp outputs and get another harness for the sound?
4. Does this look like everything I need to do this install? 
PAC Pacific Accessory Corporation C2R-VW (main wiring harness)
PAC Pacific Accessory Corporation SWI-CAN (streering wheel control interface)
PAC Pacific Accessory Corporation SWI-JACK (steering wheel control 2)
Metra 40-EU55 (antenna adapter)
American International VW-K1017 (dash kit)
If anyone has experience installing a Kenwood unit similar to the DNX-8120, any help with my questions or tips are much appreciated. Thanks!
- Jay


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

Bump... anyone out there that can help here?
I went ahead and ordered everything I think I need... found a helpful doc from enfig: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
But now I'm wondering if the PAC harnesses I ordered will be enough to connect the Kenwood to the Dynaudio amp
Anyone know if the 5v preouts from the 8120 will just plug straight into the Dynaudio? I haven't seen the amp or opened up the dash to look yet.
Thanks!


_Modified by jaybhai at 10:17 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

Jay,
You will need to get the new kenwood adapter and Dei sirius tuner to connect Sirius to your Dnx-8120. Then just transfer your subscription over to the new unit.
You will probably need to use the new gps antenna that comes with the Kenwood. I tried to use the factory antenna on an Audi s4 today but it didn't work. 
I'm not super familiar with the Pac parts as I use another brand but everything you have looks right. 

thats all I can think of, it looks like you are on the right path. Have fun!




_Modified by RockinGti at 10:52 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (RockinGti)*

Yeah, I bought the Sirius Connect CA-SR20V adapter/dongle and SCC1 tuner... so if the factory antenna doesn't work, i'll have to use the Sirius antenna that came with the tuner. Can I pull the factory antenna out or is it intertwined with the complex system of antenna wires in the trunk lid?
I'll have to look into the PAC OEM-2 interface to see if it's needed for Dynaudio amps/speakers (I don't have Bose). Thanks for this... it might be the one thing I missed.
Can't wait to get a few more parts in the mail... probably will give it a go next weekend.
- Jay


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

the antenna wire is wrapped in tape with the rest of the wires that run up to the dash. You could probable remove it but it would probably be a big pain and waste a lot of time. I think I would just leave it and run the new one.
You will not need the Pac Oem-2 for the dynaudio, just the harness you already have. Doing a Tiguan with Dyn this morning and the oem- isn't necessary.


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (RockinGti)*

I'm assuming the GPS and Sirius antennas will work fine if I just stick them somewhere under the dash. No need to run it to the roof or trunk lid I hope, right? Where do you usually place the antenna heads?
- Jay


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

subscribed, I was just thinking about this same thing.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (abe1.8t)*

we just did a new Tiguan and we used the factory sirius antenna for the scc1. It worked no problem. The gps antenna got stashed behind the instrument cluster. no need for it to be on the outside of the car.


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (RockinGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinGti* »_we just did a new Tiguan and we used the factory sirius antenna for the scc1. It worked no problem. The gps antenna got stashed behind the instrument cluster. no need for it to be on the outside of the car. 

Great news! I just got all my PAC harnesses and dash mounting kit... so I'm all ready for the install this weekend.








Thanks RockinGti!


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

you bet! let me know how things go after the weekend!


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

jaybhai,
If you get a chance to post any photos of the install that would be great.
No much info on here for us Eos owners (except for that one dude who dropped in a $10k system).
I'd mainly like to see how much dash disassembly is involved, if any.
~Lance


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (lancelotlink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lancelotlink* »_jaybhai,
If you get a chance to post any photos of the install that would be great.
No much info on here for us Eos owners (except for that one dude who dropped in a $10k system).
I'd mainly like to see how much dash disassembly is involved, if any.
~Lance

Definitely. I want to document my first install, so will take plenty of pics. I just hope I don't break anything. ;-)
I'll post them here when I'm done.
- Jay


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: VW factory MFD2 Nav + Sirius + Dynaudio upgrade to Kenwood DNX-8120 in 2007 EOS (jaybhai)*

I was able to get most of the work done last weekend (wiring harnesses together, putting together the dash kit, etc) and I have the 8120 installed and working... except for the steering wheel controls, since I haven't programmed the keys yet.
However, I have noticed a couple of issues I can use help with... so hopefully someone out there can advise:
1. The GPS antenna installed behind the dash is working beautifully, but the Sirius antenna installed right next to it isn't working so well (reception sucks). I put both on the same metal plate and then set them on top of the plastic enclosure for the head unit, just under the air vents. Can they be interfering with each other? Do they need to be far apart?
2. After taking out the factory installed Sirius receiver, I noticed there were 2 antenna connectors. The plastic casing around the connectors won't fit the Sirius SCC1 module I have, so I was wondering if 
A. can I just pull the plastic off one of them and expect it to work?
B. is there a splitter that I can use to bring both antennas together into one? where do i get one?
3. There is no easy way to have the USB cables run out of the dash without drilling holes somewhere... so I was thinking about running them through the glove box. 
A. How difficult is it to pull the glovebox out?
B. Is it possible to run the wires from the dash into the glove box?
Any help with those questions is much appreciated. If I can't figure this out, I might have to give up and head to the stereo shop and let the professionals finish the job.
I took a few photos during my install, so I will post them soon.
Thanks!
- Jay


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey,
Lancelotlink, you're right on when you say that there's not much out there for us Eos owners. Not even on the vendors sites do they have simple things such as speaker sizes. It's hard to find anyone who's made mods to their Eos'.
Anyhow, I've done quite a bit of planning and looking into many options to replace the factory radio in my '07 Eos. Granted, I didn't put 10K into a new system, but I did put a couple thousand. I'm replacing a "standard" radio (no GPS). I had previously installed a parrot bluetooth adapter to it which works great. The only upgrade that I've got is the Sirius, which I'm removing. 
I just got all of the parts today and I'm going to complete the install on Wednesday. I'll be sure to take a lot of before, during and after pictures for everyone. I'm going to have "her" all torn apart from bumber to bumber. I'm putting in a Pioneer Avic-Z2, replacing the Sirius with XM NavTrafiq, installing GPS, installing bluetooth, installing HD Radio, and installing a camera.
I have many issues that I'm going to have to find work-arounds for, but that's the enjoyable part. The Sirius antenna comes from the factory built into the dash directly below the rear view mirror butted up against the window. I'm hoping that I can get that antenna to work with the XM system, if not it looks like the entire dash is going to come out. Another issue that I'm going to have to deal with is the rear view camera. I don't want it to be visible. Like I said, it's going to be a chore, but it'll be fun! I'll post links to pictures.
Here's a list of what I'm going to install:
PAC SWI-CAN - Steering Wheel Radio Control Interface 
Pioneer AVIC-Z2X HDD Navigation/DVD Receiver Package
Pioneer GEX-P10XMT XM NavTraffic Satellite Radio 
PAC SWI-PS - Pioneer and Sony Steering Wheel Radio Control Interface
PAC C2R-VW Volkswagen Radio Replacement Interface 
Volkswagen Kit I/E/DD I/E/DD
Euro Antenna Adapter OEM F to OEM F to Motorola M
Pioneer CD-iB100ii iPod Contro iPod Control Interface
Pioneer GEX-P10HD HD Radio Add-On Tuner
Pioneer ND-BC2 rear view camera
Pioneer ND-BT1 Bluetooth adapter
Wish Me Luck!
Michael


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Let me know how you fare with the SWI-CAN + SWI-PS setup. I'm trying to do SWI-CAN & SWI-JACK (I have an Alpine head) and I'm unable to complete one of the steps for programming as the accessory power (provided by C2R-VW) doesn't turn on/off with the key (since the R32 at least has no ACC position).


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

For my sake I hope it's just the R32







... I will most definitely let everyone know all of the accomplishments, failures and troubles I run in to. Good luck to you and your issue. If I run into the same problem and find a solution I'll let you know.
Again ... Good Luck
Michael


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TSCAD)*

Yikes,
I just realized Jay posted a bunch of questions that somehow slipped by me, not that I could of answered any, but I could of bumped the thread a few times.
How's it going Jay?
Michael, what about speakers?
It sounds like you've upgraded other vehicles?


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lancelotlink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lancelotlink* »_Yikes,
I just realized Jay posted a bunch of questions that somehow slipped by me, not that I could of answered any, but I could of bumped the thread a few times.
How's it going Jay?


No problem lancelotlink... I figured most of it out once I put all the harnesses on the table and took out my factory unit and looked at all the wires under the dash. It's been a busy couple of months for me at work (I work at Mozilla and we shipped Firefox 3 last week), so just got around to finally finishing my install a couple of weeks ago. I was able to get everything working (for the most part). But was afraid to run the wires myself for the Sirius module under the seat and the USB cables into the glovebox... so want to take the car to a stereo shop and have that done "professionally".
I'll take a few photos when I disassemble my work, but everything worked as expected. My only nitpicks with my setup are:
1. I had to take the protective cover off the factory satellite antenna wire, so it doesn't "lock" into the Sirius module (will have to tape or glue it on to avoid disconnects)
2. The SWI-CAN + SWI-JACK gives me steering wheel controls for Vol+/-, Up/Down, Pause (star button), Mute (phone button), Source Change (menu button).... but the Up/Down not only changes my channels or presets, but cycles through the MFD screen (which is really annoying if I want to keep an eye on a specific screen), but I guess there is no better solution. If anyone knows of one, let me know.
3. The plastic cover of the factory GPS antenna wire does not fit the connection on my Kenwood, so I had to use the Kenwood GPS antenna (I just put it behind the dash, on top of the plastic casing so it sits behind the air vents).
That's pretty much it. I have been very happy with the Kenwood 8120 and still find new features every few days when I play around with it.








- Jay


_Modified by jaybhai at 10:19 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lancelotlink)*

lancelotlink,
The speakers that are currently installed are the factory speakers (non-Dynaudio). They aren't very good, but I can only afford to do a couple things at a time. I spent 2 thousand on the deck, xm and other stuff. I sold a Garmin 770 that I had in the car for 450. The Audi Sirius unit is currently on eBay. I expect to get 300 or so out of it and then I'm going to sell the radio, which I think I'll get around 200. A couple other things are coming out that should net me another 200 and then I'll be out 800 for the entire thing. That's not too bad. Once I get the money for all the stuff I'm selling then I'll look into the speakers. I also want to upgrade the 17" wheels to the 18" velos since the original tires are almost shot (25K Miles). So to answer your question, I've got the crappy speakers, but hopefully not for long!
As far as prior installs, I'm currently 27 and it's been since High School since I've installed this stuff. When I purchased my first home the car stuff translated into home stuff. I've got a killer home system and the entire house is wired for everything under the sun. I've had the EOS for a year and haven't touched it, with the exception of a few small things. The car's starting to grow on me and more and more I like it. I think "she" deserves a new voice box and a new pair of shoes!








I've got work that has me tied down until tomorrow otherwise the car would be in pieces! I'll let you guys know how it goes in a couple days.
Michael


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TSCAD)*

Well I got the entire thing installed. I've got some other things to get done this afternoon and then I'll get back on the board and answer questions as well as explain problems and challenges that I ran into. Good luck to all and happy viewing.
Click Here!!!
Comments are listed below each picture. To view all pictures at once click the drop down arrow.
Michael


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TSCAD)*

Great job Michael!
A few questions:
1. How did you connect the wires? I might have the shop redo mine, since all I did was twist and then use heat shrink tubing (tried soldering, but didn't have much luck with my crappy battery powered iron).
2. How did you run the GPS antenna wire up to the top of the windshield? Is there an easy way to route it to the light cluster on the roof?
3. With the PAC steering wheel controls, what do all of your buttons do? Is it similar to my setup? I'm really curious if everyone has to cycle through the MFD screens with the up/down buttons.
Thanks in advance. How do you like the Pioneer? I'm happy with the Kenwood, but just curious... since I was considering some of the new Pioneer units.
- Jay


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

ZPrime,
Let me tell you the SWI-CAN and the SWI-PS gave me a run around. After more than an hour I realized that I was having the same problem. I wanted to pogram the SWI-CAN, however when I turned the car off the power would not turn off to the modules. I looked over my wiring a thousand times and just couldn't figure out what was wrong. I got pissed and said to myself that I needed to take a break and think things over so I grabbed my key from the ignition and out of the corner of my eye I noticed that the LED to the modules went out. The damn key in the ignition was keeping everything on even when turned off. On older models there is a ignition lead (I think) that needs to be connected on the S2R-VW. Let me know if you've gotten it to work!
Michael


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jaybhai)*

Jay,
First of all, thanks for letting me piggy-back your topic. Some people get pissed off for that!
I connected all of the wires with crimp terminals. Your twist and heat shrink method is just fine and is basically the same as what I did, but different







. 
The GPS wire was dropped from the dash to the passenger side footwell. There's three screws underneath the glove box. If you remove those screws you can pull the glove box an inch or so out from the dash. Just enough room to squeze the wires up in there. Once you get to the other side you'll need to remove the kickplate and run the wires into the side compartment (where a fuse box would go) then the plastic along side the windshield pulls out by pulling it inward towards the rear view mirror. I lowered the top for all of this because it makes it much easier. The cap where the top connects pulls out as well. The overhead lighting trim piece just pops off with a screwdriver and then there are two tabs to release the inner piece. (Be carefull ... those lights are hot ... can't tell you how many times I've burnt myself.) Now I started the GPS wire from the top and used a clothes hanger to fish the wire from the overhead lighting area to the side of the car. Then down the support, through the side box, under the glove box and up to the radio.
The PAC control that I got was the wired version. I don't like things to be sticking out, hence the camera behind the license place. With the wired version I can only control vol-up/down, mute, source, scan-up/down, channel-up/down. If I would have elected to get the SWI-X I could have programed all buttons identical to that of the remote for the radio (i.e. phone control etc.) however this method would have relayed the info via IR and would have to have an IR emitter mounted somewhere. The only buttons that I have programed are vol-up/down, source an mute.
I really like the Pioneer. I looked at the Kenwood and was considering their unit as well. There's things that I like and dislike about both. I thought that the Pioneer was a little more powerful in it's abilities and that's why I chose it. I work in the technology field, so I'm always looking for stuff that I can "relate" with.
Thanks again for the post and any questions are welcome!
Michael


_Modified by TSCAD at 5:29 PM 6-25-2008_


----------

